# Setting Up Mailserver

## rakeyry

Hello - I'm currently setting up a mailserver and I'm following this guide

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

To offer a bit of background information, my server is a virtual private server - let's call it actual-domain.com - and I have two domain names registered with GoDaddy say domain1.com and domain2.com 

I'm attempting to setup e-mail accounts for both such that I can have, say, contact@domain1.com and users@domain2.com  send and receive e-mails from that virtual private server. I'm at the stage of the how-to where I'm editting the mysql mailsql databases - in particular, the 'users' table. My question is this, for the 'e-mail' field should I put in the <i>real</i> e-mail addresses, that is, contact@actual-domain.com or the desired e-mail address (contact@domain1.com) ?

Thanks!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

I think you should setup the real one@actual-domain.com and then later add some alias so the new contact@domain1.com gets forwarded to contact@actual-domain.com or vice versa.

Email alias is your friend, only if you are in control of all the three domains obviously  :Very Happy: 

Don't forget to setup a proper PTR for your MX, also SPF, domainkeys (suppossed to be soon deprecated) and dkim, otherwise you'll end up with an useless mail server.

Cheers!

----------

